# Test performance with PC Benchmarking software - Everest alternative



## kenorb (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm looking for some software to do some benchmark tests.
Anything in ports?

I've found this, but I don't know if this does work under FreeBSD:
http://wiki.hardinfo.org/

Any suggestions?


----------



## nekoexmachina (Oct 28, 2010)

/usr/ports/benchmarks


----------

